# User Accounts auslesen



## leipold (20. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen!

 Als Neuling im Forum möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist  Holger Leipold. Letzte Woche bin ich mit einer Serverinstallation von  PLESK auf ISPConfig umgestiegen. Es gefällt mir sehr gut und ich bedanke  mich ganz herzlich für die Entwicklung dieses großartigen Admintools. Ich betreibe ISPConfig unter Debian 6 Squeeze mit Apache und Dovecot auf einem vServer.

Unter Plesk hatte ich eine Möglichkeit, sämtliche Accouts mit  Klartextpassword aus mySQL auszulesen. Dazu wurden zuerst eine paar neue  Views erzeugt und dann konnte ich alle Accounts auflisten, wie hier  beschrieben.

 Mit folgendem Befehl war es mir dann möglich, die Plesk-, FTP- und mySQL-Accounts auszulesen:

```
mysql -u admin -p`cat /etc/psa/.psa.shadow` psa -e "SELECT  Domainname,Groesse_in_MB,PLESKuser,PLESKpasswort,FTPuser,FTPpassword,DBname,DBuser,DBpassword  from view_all";
```
 Außerdem konnte ich alle Mailaccounts so auslesen:

```
mysql -u admin -p`cat /etc/psa/.psa.shadow` psa -e "SELECT  accounts.id, mail.mail_name, accounts.password, domains.name FROM  domains LEFT JOIN mail ON domains.id = mail.dom_id LEFT JOIN accounts ON  mail.account_id = accounts.id";
```
 oder alternativ: /opt/psa/admin/sbin/mail_auth_view

 Damit konnte ich Account-Listen erzeugen, die bei diversen  Servercrash-Situationen eine für mich wichtige Hilfe zum Wiederaufbau  des Servers waren. Auf diesem Weg habe ich auch eine komplette  Serverinstallation von Plesk nach ISPConfig migrieren können, d.h.  manuell neu erstellen. *Nun möchte ich gern fragen, wie ich solche  Accountlisten unter ISPConfig erstellen kann?* Ich hänge beim  Passwort-Decrypt. Eine Suche im Forum und bei Google haben mir bisher  nichts gebracht, deshalb öffne ich diesen neuen Forumsfred dazu.

 Liebe Grüße, Holger


----------



## leipold (20. Juni 2013)

Noch ein Nachtrag:

Ich habe eine Anleitung gefunden, um die in dbispconfig gespeichtern Passworte mit John the Ripper zu "hacken". Siehe Anleitung hier.

Ist das wirklich der einzige Weg, um Klartextpassworte zu erhalten? Gibt es mit Rootrechten keine Möglichkeit zu decrypten?

Gruss, Holger


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2013)

Das Passwort kann nicht decrypted werden. Dass Plesk seine Passworte im Klartext speichert ist ein ziemliches Risiko, denn viele Nutzer tendieren dazu das selbe Passwort für verschiedene Dienste zu verwenden. Daher speichert ISPConfig alle Pasworte im Linux Standard Format "crypt" mit salt als hash, sie lassen sich also nicht wieder in Klartext umwandeln und auch nicht.



> Ich habe eine Anleitung gefunden, um die in dbispconfig gespeichtern Passworte mit John the Ripper zu "hacken". Siehe Anleitung hier.


Das ist eine Anleitung zum Auffinden von schwachen Passworten, normal sichere Passworte lassen sich so nicht mit vertretbarem Zeitaufwand wieder herstellen.

Klartext Passworte sind auch nicht für eine Server Wiederherstellung in iSPConfig notwendig, denn ISPConfig verwendte das Standard Linux Format zum hashen von Passworten, die hashes sind also mit allen Diensten inkl. der /etc/shadow Datei kompatibel.


----------



## leipold (20. Juni 2013)

*Danke*

Danke für die Antwort. Ich hatte schon vermutet, dass in der DB nur ein Hash steht. Dass die Accountsicherheit in ISPConfig höher ist als in PLESK ist gut so. Danke nochmal.

Gruss, Holger


----------



## emptilde (8. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Holger,
ich habe gerade erfolgreich eine ähnliche Migration zu ISPC vorgenommen. Allerdings ist es bei Plesk 11.5 etwas leichter an das E-Mail-Passwort der Konten zu gelangen.
Der Befehl _/usr/local/psa/admin/bin/mail_auth_view _hat mir sehr geholfen. 
Die Infos habe ich von folgender Webseite https://der-linux-admin.de/2014/03/plesk-email-passwoerter-auslesen/.


----------

